# SEO Key words for screen printing & embroidery



## Gambit

hello,

fellow printer/embroiders/biz owners/DIY web designers multi hat wearing hard working people.

for the past two years i've been working on a pretty robust database driven design online t-shirt site. before you click on my simple go daddy website tonight link be advised that's not the site i'm writing about here.

ok so after diving deep into joomla 2.5 and many late nights of learning HTML, CSS3, Java script, and everything else I could keep my eyes open to late at night. my site is almost done ? my site runs what is know as a content construction kit (CCK) in the Joomla world (sobipro) for people that have actually read this far.

but I've been learning a lot on SEO along this 2 year journey. pretty much read everything on google webmastertools. youtube lynda.com
and i understand it pretty clear but was trying to go for less competitive keywords. the experts say that is the best way to go on the upward google climb. so besides keywords like "custom t-shirt" I'd love to see this thread started with every one's creative keywords for our industry. (what do people actually type into google to find us) who knows maybe it will start/help us all ?

so please share your keywords and local search keyword idea's (I hope I'm not the only one tired of custom-vista-ink-print-.com) being so far ahead of small shops like me.

we need to print too...wimper wimper. I for one have lots of ink just sitting in containers waiting to make a life on a t-shirt !

hope some one can share some ideas
and not beat me up too much ?

In the famous words of Zood...aka peter rose
_print long and prosper_...

Gambit


----------



## binki

As long as the content of your site contain what you do and the taxonomy is neat and clean the crawlers will to it for you. Each page on your site should have what it is about in the title bar. The text of the site should completely describe what you do on each page. Include those important words in the keywords and meta data. 

It sounds like you are not location based so location based searches will not help you unless you have a location customers can come to. 

Sites linking in will help as well. Check out alexa.com also. They rank sites. You may be able to find out something there. 


Other than that, adwords on google might help you. 

Finally, register with each search engine. It will speed up the crawling slightly.


----------



## Gambit

Binki, thanks I actually didn't know about the Alexa site....very good information on that site. Webmaster tools says I have over 200 sites linked to my site but Alexa says I only have 5 ? Not sure why but I'm gonna check it out more. I'm actually intreasted in local search queries we do have an actual shop in a commercial building for 15 years. So I'm trying to get listed higher up on google for local searches and any info is always helpful.


Thanks
Gambit


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## binki

Sign up for google local, bing local and yahoo local.


----------



## TRMMarketing

Gambit,
Please don't take this the wrong way, but you need to stop trying to compete with the large name brands out there on short-tail keywords. You will just end up wasting time and energy with no real return on your investment of time and energy. Instead focus on your niche. Look to augmenting your keywords with geo-centric keywords. If for example you are in Springfield Illinois focus more on keywords such as "custom screen printing in springfield Illinois". Use tools like Google's adwords keyword tool and SEMRush to determine search volume to ensure there is a potential for those keywords.

Also as someone who does nothing besides market peoples products all day long, both online and brick and mortar I can tell you that only about 15-30% of your website traffic will be generated from search traffic, and of that you will be lucky to convert 1-2% into sales. Word of mouth from existing customers will be your highest converting leads so reach out to existing customers for repeat orders and make sure your website is optimized to allow customers to share your content socially as well as directly send emails about a page to their friends. Using the something as simple as addthis goes a long way in increasing referral traffic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Louie2010

Gambit said:


> Binki, thanks I actually didn't know about the Alexa site....very good information on that site. Webmaster tools says I have over 200 sites linked to my site but Alexa says I only have 5 ? Not sure why but I'm gonna check it out more. I'm actually intreasted in local search queries we do have an actual shop in a commercial building for 15 years. So I'm trying to get listed higher up on google for local searches and any info is always helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Gambit
> 
> 
> custom t-shirt printing


 
Just for your information, it looks like Google doesn't see any sites linked to yours. Here is the Google info on your site, and if you click on 'web pages that link to..." it doesn't come up with any.

info:getprintedshirts.com - Google Search


----------



## Gambit

Louie, thanks for the info. I don't understand why that is "shows no pages linked" but when I log into google webmaster tools it shows a bunch of incoming links ? Boy this is confusing

Gambit


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## ABNo

I've found location specific keyword strings to be incredibly helpful. Think of suburbs around and including yours. There's not much else you can do as most other similar companies will cover the same keywords. Try target baseball teams and business functions or club/hotel events that need One off designs printed.


----------



## areya

it would be good if you share website with us


----------



## andreeaa

I agree that using local keywords can be a huge advantage. So it can be "los angeles screenprinting" (or whatever city you are trying to rank for)...

And make sure to blog to keep your content fresh and up to date. Google likes that!


----------



## codyjoe

Gambit said:


> hello,
> 
> fellow printer/embroiders/biz owners/DIY web designers multi hat wearing hard working people.
> 
> for the past two years i've been working on a pretty robust database driven design online t-shirt site. before you click on my simple go daddy website tonight link be advised that's not the site i'm writing about here.
> 
> ok so after diving deep into joomla 2.5 and many late nights of learning HTML, CSS3, Java script, and everything else I could keep my eyes open to late at night. my site is almost done ? my site runs what is know as a content construction kit (CCK) in the Joomla world (sobipro) for people that have actually read this far.
> 
> but I've been learning a lot on SEO along this 2 year journey. pretty much read everything on google webmastertools. youtube lynda.com
> and i understand it pretty clear but was trying to go for less competitive keywords. the experts say that is the best way to go on the upward google climb. so besides keywords like "custom t-shirt" I'd love to see this thread started with every one's creative keywords for our industry. (what do people actually type into google to find us) who knows maybe it will start/help us all ?
> 
> so please share your keywords and local search keyword idea's (I hope I'm not the only one tired of custom-vista-ink-print-.com) being so far ahead of small shops like me.
> 
> we need to print too...wimper wimper. I for one have lots of ink just sitting in containers waiting to make a life on a t-shirt !
> 
> hope some one can share some ideas
> and not beat me up too much ?
> 
> In the famous words of Zood...aka peter rose
> _print long and prosper_...
> 
> Gambit


Don't even worry about keywords to be honest. Trying to fight over keywords now-a-days is just a lost effort. Google's algorithm constantly changes and they've finally bypassed keywords altogether because it was so easy for people to spam the same tags on every page. You need to setup a very active blog, setup proper titles and header tags. I'd also recommend that you create a lot of videos from now on. Being active on YouTube has helped boost a few of the businesses I work on by over 300% in sales (no lie).


----------



## Gambit

Codyjoe... I like this idea of YouTube videos we have been in the process of making a few to up load to YouTube ... I noticed on custominks site they have a few one even on how to fold a t shirt. So I guess this is my next step video SEO production for my site gonna start learning and researching more on YouTube SEO 


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------

